# Anyone wade Nueces Bay near the Causeway



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I was thinking of making the drive down to do some wade fishing, Anyone wade Nueces Bay near the Causeway? Any deep holes to watch out for?


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I used to wade fish the Portland side of the causeway years ago. Park under the causeway and wade out on the Nueces side of the causeway and count the lights. At the 7th light (27Â° 50.953'N, 97Â° 21.791'W) cast towards the 8th light, there's wide gut there. 

Wading towards the northwest there are some smaller guts, but the flats pretty easy to wade. I've caught good fish wading over there.

Car break-ins were an issue back then, and are probably still an issue today. I was never personally broken into, but like many other places where we leave a vehicle to fish leave your valuables at home just in case.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Neumie, that's exactly the area that I was asking about. Was thinking of driving down tomorrow morning.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

We waded the flat at night fishing the lights. I remember a gut we had to cross with a tube..after that we had no problem fishing the flat..BUT that was almost 30 years ago. It was great fishing on a falling tide.
Tight lines!


----------

